# Size of 6 month old female lab.



## DDanielson (Mar 24, 2008)

What is a average weight and size for a 6 month old female lab? I have one that just seems little for her age. Other 6 month old puppies are a lot bigger. Maybe just slow on growing. Thanks for your help

Darren


----------



## spj (Sep 1, 2008)

Labs can such different sizes it is hard to say. My dog is on track for doubling her weight at 4 months for her adult size.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine at 6 months and one week was 45 lbs.

Her sister was 42 lbs. a couple days before she was 6 months.


----------



## Trevor Williams (Jul 5, 2009)

Mines almost 6 months

38 lbs


----------



## hooch (Apr 29, 2009)

I wish I had a picture up, but my male was about 60lbs without being fat at around 6months. He was the big boy of his litter and he is a male. He's 8 months old now and his growth has slowed a bit but he's at 75 lbs last time I checked.


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a female that will be 2 years old Oct . 5th and she tops the scales at a whopping 40 lbs . But size doesn't matter to me , she has more heart than most and can do the same work !!


----------



## HeavenSent (Dec 16, 2008)

Copiah Creek said:


> I have a female that will be 2 years old Oct . 5th and she tops the scales at a whopping 40 lbs . But size doesn't matter to me , she has more heart than most and can do the same work !!


My girl is 16mos and is 40lbs also  
I thought I had the only one


----------



## ricejumper (Jan 15, 2009)

I kept a record of mine hoping it could be helpful to someone in the future...I hope this helps..She's a yellow female and is now 10 months old at 62 lbs.
Here's her history:
2 months 2 days: 15lbs
3 months 3 days: 25lbs
3 months 22 days: 30lbs
5 months 0 days: 43lbs
6 months 0 days: 50lbs
7 months 6 days: 57lbs
10 months 0 days: 62lbs and still growing...


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

Our 1 year old yellow female is 60#.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

My 12 month old female weighs 48 lbs, but her brother weighs 55 lbs. (littermates).


----------



## LAwaterfowler (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL i thougt the the same thing about mine Blk F. She is small like her father but not too small. She is 8mths and is around 40lbs. I figure she will top out around 55lbs. Perfect size for me and she retrieved a dead goose the other day so small in weight but really muscular in stature. Her father is the same way. I trained with a male her same age before she went off to training and he was twice her size! I prefer 60lbs over 90lbs personally


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

I wouldn't sweat it lab can have a huge range in size and theres nothing really bad about it. Females tend to run smaller. BTW my male chessie is 65lb and only five months...


----------



## BigKahuna13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Out of curiosity regarding this thread I weighed my six month old YLF but my scale is a digital and read error cause the two of us weighed over three hundred. So I had the wife hold her and she weighed in at approx 48 lbs.


----------



## John Paske (Mar 10, 2009)

My male was just over 60#'s at 6 months. He will be 7 months next week and will probably be just under 70 #'s. The problem is that he is a puppy, but doesn't look like it. There is a female in the neighborhood that is a week older than him, but about half his size.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is the weight chart I have kept. She was the smallest in her litter and looks to be on track to be about 60 pounds using the formula of doubling her weight at 4 months.

5/02/2009 7 Weeks	8.5
5/07/2009 8 Weeks	9.3
5/18/2009 9 Weeks 12.87
6/04/2009 12 Weeks	18.18
6/19/2009 14 Weeks	22.18
7/02/2009 16 Weeks	28.1
7/09/2009 17 Weeks	29.5
8/10/2009 21 Weeks	36.5
9/14/2009 26 Weeks	45.2


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

HeavenSent said:


> My girl is 16mos and is 40lbs also
> I thought I had the only one


48 lb. BLF pocket rocket here, too!


----------



## Ricks (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't remember the numbers exactly, but my CLF at 6 months was around 50 or so. The last time I had her at the vet at 10 mos. she weighed in at 65 lbs and had lost a little weight while sick (allergies). She's twelve months now and I bet is over 70 lbs.


----------



## DDanielson (Mar 24, 2008)

I just weighed my little girl this afternoon and she will be 7 months next week and is 32lbs. To me she is small. Thanks


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

My male is 6 months now, and weighs about 58lbs. He's a big boy.


----------



## klist (Feb 9, 2009)

year n a half blm- right atourn 85-90 depending on the day n how much we have bin working, had him down to 83 over the summer, but i like a little fat for duck season


----------



## Jennifer Teed (Jan 28, 2009)

It also depends on the size of their parents.

Mine topped off at 63 pounds and I don't want her to be any bigger. She is perfect size.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Just weighed our month old pup .


----------



## Larry64 (Aug 19, 2009)

My 4 month old Flat Coat in 27 lbs.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Don has been trying to slim down our 2 female black Labs. They are big girls. They were weighed on our vet's scale last week:

Ruby, 4 yrs old, a svelte 77 lbs. (she was 81 lbs.)
Sally (her daughter) 13 mo. old, 72 lbs. (she was 74 lbs.). It's hard to tell them apart. Tall, muscular, and very athletic. 

Sally has some big brothers who at 13 mo. weigh over 80 lbs. They are not fat. They are just big boys. Our Labs are from "big dog genes".


----------



## tmas (Oct 1, 2009)

Iwas worried about my Chocolate Female, she is 29 pounds at 4 months...her littermate brother was 46 lbs a week earlier! I guess some just aren't destined to be monster dogs


----------



## drivebyjune (Oct 14, 2009)

My chocolate female turned 6 mo last week...55lbs


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Our 5 month old BLF hit the scales at 42# last week.


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

My six month old CLF is showing the small stock in her pedigree, weighs in at 29 lbs.


----------



## Pleasantpine (Jan 22, 2005)

Our 6 month old blf was weighed earlier this week... She topped the scale at a whopping 35 pounds.


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Newest pup weighed 48 lb last night-6mo and 1 week.

From this at seven weeks to that @ 6 Mo.


----------



## Croat (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a 22 month old BLF, weighing in at a whopping 46 pounds. Its not the size of the dog in the fight, its the size of fight in the dog!


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Stella, blf, just hit 10 pounds 3 ounces at 10 weeks.


----------



## DDanielson (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, its been several months since I started this post asking about the size of my 6 month old female. She is now 10 months old and is still small. I put her on the scale today and she is 37lbs. She is small. I am thinking about taking her to the vet and see what he thinks. Is there any blood work that I can ask for to make sure nothing is wrong with her. She is not skiny and eats good. Thanks for your help

Darren


----------



## Zayda (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a 6 month old Chocolate lab and she weighs 60 pounds. This is her in my profilfe picture she is very thin no fat. Any guesses on how big she may get?


----------



## Zayda (Jun 1, 2013)

Is she a american lab or an englidh lab?


----------



## awackywabbit (Dec 24, 2012)

My 6 month old male is 47lbs right now. I figure he'll probably end up at about 65-70 lbs when he matures.


----------



## J_Brown (Jan 4, 2013)

My BLF will be 6 mo old this week, and weighs in at a whopping 38 pounds right now. lol She was the "runt" of the litter. Runt is in quotes because their were only 4 pups in the litter, so she was probably still bigger than most runts. I'm thinking she'll end up around 50 pounds or so.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a blm 93 lbs no fat never again, gases out way to quick


----------



## Scum Frog (Nov 12, 2012)

My YLF is 49.5lbs at 8months. At 4months she was 22lbs


----------



## Wingman509 (Jan 30, 2013)

My pup is 6 months 58 pounds.


----------



## JamieLeeAnn (Jan 29, 2019)

I’ve always been a little concerned because my fox red is TINY, her parents were short but a little sticky, but she is 7 months old and weighs 39lbs, she’s slinky looking like a fox, my fiancé razzes me all the time that she’s not purebred, I’ve honestly never seen such a small lab, our male Yellow lab dwarfs her, I mean she’s only knee height

Here’s a pic for reference, her size seems proportionate, as in she doesn’t have stumpy legs or anythying 

Either way I’ve grown fond of the small size, she’s easier for me to toss in the truck when we’re out looking for birds or heaven forbid she ever got hurt I wouldn’t struggle to carry her back 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/13dyHF


----------



## terrym2018 (Feb 5, 2018)

My BLF is almost 7 months and is 62 lbs. She could be a little overweight so i'm cutting her food back a little and making sure her training kibbles get counted as daily allotment of food and less treats for a few weeks.
We only get about a mile walk /run per day due to frigid weather but i think she will slim down nicely or grow into the weigth she is now.That would be fine by me.My last girl was 57lbs at her heaviest but she was small framed and the vet said she was overweight so we slimmed her back.My current pup was the smallest in her litter but it's been my experience from having two smaller labs is that what they lack in size they gain in heart and speed.Not to mention less weight on their hips and elbows.

On a side note, the scoop that we got with the storage container for dog food was not calibrated properly and 1 cup was equal to more than that(approximately 1.25 cups) once verified by using a glass measuring cup.We think that is why her weight snuck up on us...


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

My little girl is 55# at 2.5 ...


----------



## Rackmastr (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a pretty small female, out of a british breeding. She was 40lbs at 8 months. Around 24lbs at 4 months old. Guessing full grown weight to be 45-48ish lbs. 

I'm interested to see her work when she's full grown. She's super fun to work with and guessing big geese will be a challenge for her but we'll cross that bridge when we get there!


----------



## Curt1976 (Jul 11, 2018)

I wouldn't worry about how big she is as long as she's healthy labs are anywhere from 40 to 100 pounds. I would guess your pups parents are on the small size. I've got three females at 40,48 and 55


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

My current pup will be 5 months old Feb 11 and last week weighed in at 41 lbs. She is not over weight and solid as a rock. Parents are not big.


----------

